
Ask HN: Why doesn't banana juice exist? - sam1r
Just had a conversation with co-workers at the office... we are all equally puzzled how this is not a &quot;thing&quot;
======
downshun
"There is no such thing as banana juice. Banana flavor comes from an oil that
does not mix well with water. Normally it is imbued in the fatty flesh of the
banana. You can buy banana acetate which has a banana-like flavor." \- first
Google result

------
elmerfud
It does exist and it's delicious. It's not common in the United States, but
for the south east Asian countries I've visited it's commonly available along
with other fresh juices.

------
chipuni
Mu.

[https://www.walmart.com/ip/Goya-Goya-
Nectar-9-6-oz/142388990](https://www.walmart.com/ip/Goya-Goya-
Nectar-9-6-oz/142388990)

~~~
sam1r
This needs to be standardized & vegan in your local Whole Foods imo

